# KK1: Grotto of the Kuo-toa (Gh & Dar -> rest of PCs)



## Graf (Jun 25, 2008)

You've made a deal with a devil, in this case the rogue aboleth *Z'nasrha*, to try to stop an even greater evil. The kuo-toa mystic, *Blel-Plibbit*, a mad-prophet apparently foretold by ancient prophesy, stands on the brink of calling forth an elder evil. For reasons of their own the aboleth are assisting the kuo-toa and allowing *Blel-Plibbit* access to the hidden shrine of Yog.
*Z'nashra*, in exchange for a favor (the memory of which you'd like to scour from your mind forever), has provided you with access to the teleport portal the aboleth use to access the hidden shrine. 

At the fateful time you meet his agent, a hideously deformed half-orc and apparent member of a cult dedicated to the aboleth, at a remote tower. The aboleth was very specific about the timing, assuring you that it was necessary to arrive at the proper time.

Per your agreement the cultist has brought a special scroll that will allow you to teleport into the tower. In addition to the payment it requires, (which was teleported away and inspected by the Aboleth in its far off lair) you've brought with you the Thumb of Ao, an artifact that the creature has assured you will be essential to your quest.

[sblock=The Ark of Ao]*The Ark of Ao* is a box that contains the awesome power of the thumb. Exactly who or what Ao was isn't known. It supposedly dates back to prehistory, and it has been asserted that it is connected in some way to the Cerulean Sign.

The Ark is big and heavy, filling one square. It requires four normal people to carry. It's made entirely of stone quarried from the deepest earth. Aside from being almost indestructible; and containing the thumb without harm, it has no other useful properties.
Four people can lift and carry the ark usually. Two people can man handle it around but their speed drops by 4 (or 2 if their strengths are both over 20).
If you're moving the ark you need to all move on the same initiatives.

The Thumb has several unusual properties.

No one can ever remember what it looks like. Writings about the thumb tend to degrade or disappear. People who've tried to study it in depth likewise develop severe memory problems and/or debilitating insanities.
It suppresses all arcane and divine magic within a substantial range. 
---If the ark is simply unlatched all arcane and divine magic (anything with the arcane and divine source) is suppressed within 20 squares under the thumb's stabilizing influence.
---If the arc is opened a) the opener is instantly slain (or else becomes a god in a far off dimension -- divinations are vague) b) all divine/arcane powers/items etc within a half mile is suppressed c) everything within an undetermined area begins to disintegrate.
---The hypothetical act of removing the thumb from the ark has never been properly tested. There have been suggestions that the thumb suppresses memories of catastrophes that it's removal from the ark has triggered. The most prominent advocate of this theory apparently recently sliced his own head open and ate his brain with a spoon.
The ark also has adverse effects on extra planar creatures when activated.
[/sblock]

It's mind completely dominated by the aboleth the half-orc speaks in a hideous burbling voice My pod-sibling, *N'haraz*, has wielded the _Eye of the Great One_ and overseen the Shrine of Yog for thousands of your years. It is a position of high honor with my people, and *N'haraz* jealously guards it's prerogative. 

The shrine itself was... not... built by the blessed ones. It is more than hospitable to surface dwellers. And it is remote from the aboleth community; it would take reinforcements at least thirty minutes to travel there by normal methods.

The _Eye of the Great One_ is an orb; it is set within a shaft, and forms a staff. The Eye is tuned to the shrine and the shrine, to it. Reality is... soft... around the shrine, with experience there are few things the possessor of the staff can not accomplish. And *N'haraz* has had the staff for a very long time.

The eye itself is indestructible, but even *N'haraz* can not call upon it's power if it is not in the proper setting. If you can shatter the staff magical access to the shrine, _teleportation _and the like, will be completely cut off.

The staff is the key. Without my aid you would not even be able to enter the shrine, and even then once *N'haraz* becomes aware of you and your intent you will never be able to escape so long as it controls the staff.

If you can not destroy the staff quickly... *N'haraz* is not the most inventive creature, but it can call upon allies and with time it will be able to turn the shrine else against you.

The staff is the key. Destroy it and... you may succeed or even... survive.


The half-orc takes a long pause, gently rubbing a massive cyst around its left eye.

_If you have destroyed the staff, the shrine's geography should destabilize. The... softness ... combined with the natural pull of the shrine should begin to pull the shrine partially out of reality. There will be unusual aural and visual effects, dimensional distortions. These may be troublesome for you, but will almost certainly be equally confusing for the mentally deficient kuo-toa and their mad leader.

You have brought the Thumb of Ao?_ The orc looks down at the box and makes an unpleasant purring sound._Excellent. Yes. The central shrine contains a lambent area. Moving the Thumb of Ao into position and ... relaxing... the wards on it's vessel should cut off the shrine from the other dimensions including *Blel-Plibbit*'s so-called-connection to the Elder Ones. At least so long as the Ark remains in the correct alignment.

Kuo-toa apparently believe that they must avoid this room in order to "remain pure" prior to their ceremony. You should be able to perform this with little difficulty._

The half-orc pauses to allow that to sink in.

*Blel-Plibbit* and his followers believe he is the blessed one. It is an article of faith that he will be able to call forth the Elder Evil at the... proper time ...even without the support of the aboleth and or the connection provided the shrine.

Perhaps he is mistaken, but I do not think you can take the chance, hmm?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

ooc: Belkar's Initiative (1d20+13=25, 1d20+13=17)


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 25, 2008)

Lukalos gathers everyone around while they wait and takes 10 minutes to focus his arcane abilities in order to grant all of his companions the ability to breath water.  check result (1d20+19)=20  
  Yikes, get those 1s out of the way now.  That should still give us water breathing for 4 hours.

Initiative (1d20+7)=18 Oops, add 8 for a 26.  I didn't realize level bonus applies to init..  

[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 25, 2008)

Arrrr matey's lets stow the the cargo in the middle. I will take the stern.  

Gerold's initiative: (danger sense) 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=13


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

"Thank you Lukalos that'll help if we fall in the drink" Jack says as he pulls out his bastard sword and inspects the blade. Apparently satisfied with the results, the cleric resheathes the blade and takes up a position at the rear of the ark.

"I will watch our back against any cowardly sneaks" Jack announces as he takes his position

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative Rolls (roll twice take best due to Foresight class ability):
Initiative (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=20) 

*EDIT: Please add 8 to the rolls forgot to add my level bonus. Therefore INIT is 28 *
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 25, 2008)

Gharesh takes a deep sigh and readies himself.   He exhales slowly, and looks at each of the others in turn.  "We're all ready then?"

initiative (1d20 9=18)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

"Hey, tallfellow, I was born ready! Just carry the box and let us sneakers scout around and maybe kill something" the evil grinning halfling says, readying his burning and frozen scimitar.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2008)

"So the plan is to kick some watery butts and then open this?" Darrak says, lazily pointing at the Ark with his warhammer. "Sounds easy enough."
As everyone gets ready to teleport, he clangs the hammer against his shield.

Initiative (1d20+11=12)
Perception +11


----------



## Victim (Jun 25, 2008)

Lasra Initiative: 31 (Divine Oracle take the best of 2)

Passive Perception: 33.  Passive Insight: 31.

Lasra smirks, "Nasty case of sibling rivalry.  I think some of you might need a bit of help dealing with watery parts of the shrine."

"No, don't open it.," she sighs.

(Since timing is important, do we enough of a window to drop our rituals now?  Or could we have cast them ahead of time?  I want to put Water Walk on Lasra at least, and hopefully on a few other characters who don't have Wavestriders.)

The elf cleric moves over to the left side of the ark.


----------



## Graf (Jun 26, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Since timing is important, do we enough of a window to drop our rituals now?  Or could we have cast them ahead of time?  I want to put Water Walk on Lasra at least, and hopefully on a few other characters who don't have Wavestriders.)




[sblock=Casting of Rituals]The teleport ritual takes five minutes (it's from a scroll). Waterbreathing takes ten so I assume Lukalos started the water breathing about 6 minutes before hand; so he finishes with a minute to spare (need to get ready before teleport finishes).

Other people can do the same.
If you want one character to cast more than one ritual then need to start earlier (and have time run on certain rituals).

Or you can wait until you get into the shrine.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jun 27, 2008)

Graf said:


> [sblock=Casting of Rituals]The teleport ritual takes five minutes (it's from a scroll). Waterbreathing takes ten so I assume Lukalos started the water breathing about 6 minutes before hand; so he finishes with a minute to spare (need to get ready before teleport finishes).
> 
> Other people can do the same.
> If you want one character to cast more than one ritual then need to start earlier (and have time run on certain rituals).
> ...




[sblock]I'm fine with having the time run down on [D]my ritual[/D] someone's Water Walk.  Who wants it?[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 27, 2008)

Victim said:


> [sblock]I'm fine with having the time run down on [D]my ritual[/D] someone's Water Walk.  Who wants it?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]OK. Just let me know who gets what and what timing.

And don't forget, anyone with the skill can help cast. Big party I'm sure other folks have arcana/nature etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

Victim said:


> [sblock]I'm fine with having the time run down on [D]my ritual[/D] someone's Water Walk.  Who wants it?[/sblock]



[sblock]Belkar want![/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 30, 2008)

The decrepit tower and the hideous half-orc shimmer around you. Disappearing from view. It's hard not to be aware of the ark's massive stone bulk in your midst.

*******************

As you appear a wave of pain washes over you. 

[sblock=Glyph Trap]Trap attack vs Fort 
Belkar =21 MISS
Darrak =32, HIT DAMAGE 15 & _dazed _(save ends) AFTEREFFECT: _dazed _(save ends) 
Gharesh=20, MISS (I think... can't find defense line)
Gerold=29,  MISS (by 1!)
Jack=27,  MISS  (by 1!)
Lasra=28, HIT [DAMAGE 15 & _dazed _(save ends) AFTEREFFECT: _dazed _(save ends) 
Lukalos=36, HIT [DAMAGE 15 & _dazed _(save ends) AFTEREFFECT: _dazed _(save ends) 
rayex=33)[/sblock]


A dull voice echoes in your mind. *Z'nashra *has not prepared the sacrifices as agreed. Not unexpected. I know displeasure. 

[sblock=Passive Perception > 27 = Gharesh | Lasra ]You dimly make out a set of runes cut into the floor around the teleport portal. Glyphs of some type.

[sblock=arcana >23 = Gharesh]These are aboleth glyphs.
These are temporary, probably set up less than a day ago.
They're set up to effect the 9 squares that make up the teleport portal.
They'll continue to generate their effect unless their disabled. Specifically 
_When a creature enters or begins its turn in a trapped square, the trap attacks._​They're keyed not to attack a specific creature type (aquatic).
[/sblock][/sblock]

The room you appear in is long, low-ceilinged and so humid your skin feels slimy. The very little that you do see is coming from an _oblong orb_ about 10 squares away.

The _orb _is set in a twisting staff held by a large tentacled creature that bobs in a pool in the center of the room. The creature seems to have been studying an immense floating slab of stone.

At the edge of the pool the light shows a small cluster of translucent skinned humanoids standing stupidly, from the way your sight is obscured there are probably more between you and the dimly lit area.

[sblock=Round 1 Initiative]
31 - Lasra 90/105 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
30 - Aeloishi
28 - Jack  
26 - Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
25 - Belkar _waterwalking_
25 - Gerold
21 - Aboleth
18 - Gharesh 
12 - Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
11 - Ab Servitors
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2008)

"Glyphs," Gharesh whispers.  "Here, and here.  I know these; the effect will continue as long as we remain on this platform."


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2008)

"Then surely we should get off of it?"

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative: 30

Info:
HP: 107/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider

[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 30, 2008)

_Edit - _first quickdraw and drop sunrod

“Lasra, Need a hand?” unless refused, Gerold will push Lasra diagonally off the glowing platform(standard) w10, and then move past her towards the pool(move) ending at s10, drawing his scimitar on the way.


----------



## Victim (Jun 30, 2008)

Struggling against the psychic attack, Lasra returns fire in kind.  With a smooth sweeping gesture to encompass her foes, she flings out a powerful mental command to the digusting creatures: "Behold: Beauty and grace."

[sblock]Standard: 
Entrall: ABu 3 within 10, enemies: +18 v W: H: 2d10+10 psychic, immobilized and can't attack me until end of my next turn.  Target square: O9 (hits a square from L6 to R12).  Since it's a burst, it ignores penalties from concealment (like bad lighting). 

Visible targets: AS1-4 (in descending order), N'h.
Attacks: (Terrifying Insight: roll twice and take the best, dazed if it misses)
AS1: 25
AS2: 37
AS3: 35
AS4: 33
NH: 25

Okay, that sucks.  Elven Precision against NH.
NH2: 22 

Enthrall damage: 26

Save versus trap: 18[/sblock]

Status: [sblock]HP: 90/105.  Surges 8/8.  Powers used: Entrall .  Waterwalking.  Dazed (save ends).  Dazed until the end of her next turn.[/sblock]

"Thanks" the cleric adds as Gerold pushes her off the dangerous runes.


----------



## Graf (Jul 1, 2008)

The sunrod provided illumination *Gerold *leaps forward to the front rank; in passing a firm shove gets *Lasra *free of the trap.

The cleric, guided by her foresight, is already calling forth divine energies, clearing most of the translucent creatures away with a vision of beauty they can not withstand.[sblock=trap effect]The trap's aftereffect is the same as the primary, so my read is that effectively you have to save twice to get un-dazed...[/sblock]

The aboleth shivers slightly at the psychic onslaught before shifting it's bulk in the direction of the party.  Presumptuous. Inconvenience is unappreciated. 

[sblock=Round 1 Initiative - Aeloishi, Jack, Lukalos and Belkar are up]

25.1 - Gerold - minor: quick draws and drops a sunrod, bull rush Lasra, move to S10, draw weapon (free - right?)
25.2 - Lasra  90/105 
save vs trap: SUCCESS
------------_dazed _(you're _still _dazed... need to make one more save....)
------------_waterwalking_
25.3 - Aeloishi
25.4 - Jack  
25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
25.6 - Belkar _waterwalking_
21 - Aboleth
18 - Gharesh 
12 - Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
11 - Ab Servitors
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2008)

Seeing the smaller creature fall to the ground, the archer moves a single step out of the portal area and draws his bow and aims at the bigger threat.

[sblock=info]
Move 1 square outside of the teleporter.
Designate the _thing_ as Hunters Quarry.
Using Twin Strike.

Attacks: 27 and 28. Stupid IC.
Im not sure if we get any other modifiers. if so, add those.
Also, add 1 to them, forgot about Hunters Quarry.
Damage if I hit: 11 and 16.
Hunters Quarry damage: 7 and 8.

Info:

HP: 107/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 1, 2008)

_Ooc: alas 27/28 vs ac will not do it. And you're not at the point where an extra +2 is going to make a difference either...  _


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 2, 2008)

Grimacing in pain, Lukalos gestures at the glyph, attempting to end its magical effect.  Unfortunately, he is distracted by that very effect and his efforts are not overly effective.

[sblock=ooc] I'm still away from books, but I think this works... dispel magic vs. the zone created by the glyph.  That's an int. vs will defense of the zone's creator for (1d20+14)=20 (not an implement power, so no bonus for my orb). [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 2, 2008)

[sblock=Dispel Magic]I don't think dispel is going to work on the trap. It's a zone of magic in the english language sense, but it's not an effect with the zone keyword.
(the trap itself calls the effect it creates a "field").

I also checked other traps with "glyph" in the name none of them use zone and they all suggest that the counter would be a theivery check to disable "a trigger plate" which I think means one square?

Anyway, Lukalos would know dispel magic isn't going to work before you rolled, I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Yeah, I wasn't sure about that.  Thanks.  I guess he would use Combust on the aboleth instead, using my original roll, that would be a 25 vs. reflex (implement and hellfire blood bonus).  It will do 5d6+11 damage if it hits. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2008)

Lukalos gestures, attempting to cause the aboleth to no-so-spontanously combust, but the creature reflexively slips into the pool for a moment and the fire and heat sputters out above it.

Irritation continues. It bobs to the surface a moment later, the staff set with the _Eye__ of the Great One _held high above it.

[sblock=Reflex Defense]25 isn't in the ball park unfortunately.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

Belkar rushes the aboleth with surprising speed, using a doulbe-double slash with afterburner and coolaid.

[sblock=ooc]
Uses Action Point, Pathfinder ability (Pathfinder’s Action (11th level)) for additional move action (14 squares total).

Move to s8 using 4 squares, move through difficulty terrain 5 squares to n8, using remaining 10 squares.

Use minor action Hunter's Quarry against N'h.
2d8 damage  ; if hit, Belkar gets this much + 2 temp Hit Points (Pathfinder Ability. add to the crit for 16 damage and 18 temp HP

Using Armor Splinter against N'h as standard action.
1d20+19;1d8+10   1d20+18;1d8+8  AC malus if hit
Armor Splinter (1d20+19=39, 1d8+10=13, 1d20+18=28, 1d8+8=10)
Bonus dice for crit hit:
Critical extra damage (high crit, frost) (1d6=2, 4d6=18)

Using Two-Weapon Eviscerate with bonus action from AP use.
1d20+19;1d8+10   1d20+18;1d8+8  +1d10 damage if both hit and target weakend
Two Weapon Eviscerate (1d20+19=24, 1d8+10=14, 1d20+18=34, 1d8+8=12)

Each missed attack deals 5 damage (Scimitar dance Feat)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 4, 2008)

Belkar leaves a swirling wake behind him as he rockets through the mucus cloud, leaps onto the scum covered pond and begins to hack into the aboleths rubbery flesh, swords flashing faster than the eye can follow.

[sblock=OOC: Belkar represents]
Attack One: 18*+20 + 5 (2nd miss)
Aboleth -1 AC till R2_25-5
*=max from crit

Attack Two: Damage 5 +14 = 19
 Swing 1: Miss
Swing 2: HIT (_only _b/c of Splinter Armor...)

Total Damage: *62!* (& -2 to AC till end of Belkar's next round) [/sblock]

Discomfort... _extreme_.


----------



## Graf (Jul 7, 2008)

*Jack *moves forward, calling down scared flame to little effect.

It's form shimmers, save for *Belkar *everyone else loses sight of it. Only the unmistakable light of _the Eye of the Great One _reveals its location.

The aboleth floats away from *Belkar*, trying to buy space to work it's magic.

The aboleth's tentacles begin to wriggle as arcane images, spellcasting, assault you. Writhing tentacles of force explode forth, lashing everyone but *Belkar *and *Jack*. While only *Aeloishi*, *Gerold *and *Gharesh *find themselves grappled and held by the tentacles everyone in the effect must struggle to avoid them as they move.

*Lasra *feels the creature's powerful mind slam into hers attempting to rob her of her will. Her devotion is strong enough to allow her to shake off it's entries to serve me. This time.

_The Eye of the Great One _pulses: Two aboleth appear. One directly in front of *Gerold *and the other at the far edge of the light.
The _Eye of the Great One _pulses: The pool, the Aboleth and *Belkar *disappear.

In the wobbling light provided by your sole lightsource: the sunrod (now being smacked around by the crushing tentacles) you can't see anything; save for the newcomers.

The aboleth in front *Gerold *lashes out at *Aiolishi*, but the agile elf dodges it's attack. The far aboleth launches a blast of slime, arcing it's shot over its comrade and landing a hit directly on top of *Gerold*, the clinging gloop hinders his movement.

[sblock=Belkar only]
Because the Aboleth didn't beat your will save you can "stick with it" when it shifts reality. You don't have to go, given your character's melee orientation I'm assuming you don't want to let it get away.
[I.e. you can choose to stay in your old spot if you want to.

The Eye of the Great One has dimmed, so its no longer giving off light. You're still standing on the surface of the pool, and you can't see it, but you know where it is. It's just a short step away 

[sblock=Rules stuff]
I'm using the rules on pg 281. The aboleth is the "invisible creature" it's -not- _invisible _but it isn't visible to Belkar (because its dark and he doesn't have dark vision). So it's stealth is compared to his passive perception.

It's stealth check = 15 vs. 25 Belkar wins and knows its one 5ft square diagonally (i.e. it hasn't moved relative to his position before it used the Eye of the Great One to shift reality). 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 1 Initiative - Gharrash, Darrak then trap and then -everyone- else]

25.1 - Gerold - minor: quick draws and drops a sunrod, bull rush Lasra, move to S10, draw weapon (free - right?)
25.2 - Lasra  90/105 
save vs trap: SUCCESS
------------_dazed _(you're _still _dazed... need to make one more save....)
------------_waterwalking_
25.3 - Aeloishi - two attacks two misses
25.4 - Jack - _semi NPC state..._ Move S6 Sacred Flame MISS
25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
25.6 - Belkar applies the hurt (60+ damage) & Aboleth AC -2 till end next 
------------_waterwalking_
21 - Aboleth

Minor: Blur (+2 defenses & more than five squares away can't see)
Move: Shift down left(filling 4 squares K9:L10)
Standard: Crushing Tentacles on W9
KK1_E1_R1 Crushing Tentacles | 
Aeloishi=33 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Darrak =17
Gerold =29 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Gharesh =31 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Lasra     =19
Lukalos =26

_ANY SQUARE WITHING THE CRUSHING TENTACLES ZONE COSTS 4+1=*5* MOVEMENT TO ENTER._ (thats 4 for the tentacles and 1 for the mucus)

AP: Standard Action: Dominate Lasra     MISS

free action [The Eye of the Great One]: shift reality: Summon Aboleth

free action [The Eye of the Great One]: shift reality: Rearrange Reality
Side effect (vs Belkar's will) MISS-> Belkar goes with the Aboleth

20 - AL tentacle lash -> A MISS
20 - AS Slime Orb -> Ge HIT 10 DAMAGE & SLOWED (save ends)

18 - Gharesh 
12 - Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
11 - Ab Servitors


Current status

N'h the aboleth glyphmaster -2 AC

Aeloishi 79/107 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Gerold 97/135 & immobilized (end next N'h turn) & slowed (save ends)
Gharesh 96/124 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Jack  
Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Lasra 90/105  _dazed _(save ends)
 -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]

As you face a difficult fight you can not help but remember the words of your "ally" 


> The Eye is tuned to the shrine and the shrine, to it. Reality is... soft... around the shrine, with experience there are few things the possessor of the staff can not accomplish. And *N'haraz* has had the staff for a very long time.
> 
> If you can not destroy the staff quickly... *N'haraz* is not the most inventive creature, but it can call upon allies and with time it will be able to turn the shrine else against you.
> 
> The staff is the key. Destroy it and... you may succeed or even... survive.



[sblock=N'h's location]
_I'm using the perception skill rules on 186 + the "targeting what you can't see" rules on pg 281._

All of you can hear the aboleth thrashing about in the pool (probably because it's got a psycotic halfing in there trying to stab him). The direction is toward A14 or so.

*[sblock=Aeloishi Belkar [/B]Gharesh  Lasra (passive perception higher than 25)] Your keen sense of hearing allows you to guess that the aboleth is currently in C11:12.[/sblock]

Note: Even if you get some light you'll still have difficulty seeing the aboleth beyond 5 squares because of its blur effect.
 [/sblock]*


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2008)

With a low growl Gharesh winks out of sight just for a moment, and reappears several feet away from his former location.  "Death comes for you," he whispers softly as his eyes dart between the two aboleths.  Finally he settles on one, and points his scaly finger.  "You first."

[sblock=details]
Move action: Feystep to W6
Minor action: Curse AS and AL (Twofold Curse feat)
Standard action: Hellish Rebuke on AL +18 vs. Ref, 1d6+11 fire plus 2d6 cursed (1d20 18=22, 1d6 11=13, 2d6=10)

Bah.. that's probably a miss, but they still should be cursed anyway... I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2008)

"Cursed deep spawn!"
Darrak tries to wade through the thrashing tentacles, but doesn't make much progress due to the glyph's effects.
[sblock=OoC]Move one square west to exit the glyph.
Save vs. Glyph Saving Throw (1d20=6), still under first effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 7, 2008)

Gerold yells in frustration as his valiant struggles against the tentacles fail to move him.  
Then turns his ire on the foe he can reach “Avast Ye Matey, ya signed onto the wrong ship”   
Gerold tries to peel off a layer of the aboleth's shell so as better to get at the meat below.  When that fails, he uses techniques learned in countless brawls, to slash again, and give himself the opening to punch it in one of its eyes with his shield.   [sblock]
Crack the Shell: +19 vs. AC; 2d8+11 damage, ongoing 5 damage and -2 AC (save ends both); Reliable 1d20+19=23 
Spend AP 
All Bets Are Off [pargon11, encounter] +19 vs AC 2d8+11 & secondary attack1d20+19=33 
Damage 2d8+11=19[url] 
secondary attack +16 vs ac; 1d6+5 target dazed until end of next turn. 
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1652954/]1d20+16=33 ; Damage 1d6+5=7
If AC 33 hits; damage: 25 hp, dazed. marked. 
Makes his save vs slow, still immoblized.
Save vs slow (1d20+1=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC: Evil halfing]I don't think you can push him "south". Because that would move him toward you.

[sblock=PUSH]When you push a creature, each square you move it must place it farther away from you. [/sblock]
You could push it SW... (so it would occupy S:10 to T:11).

Since it's dazed putting it in that position means it could only attack you or move.[/sblock]
*
Gharesh *reappears outside of the effect in a blast of brimstone calling down hellfire on the Lashing Aboleth, to little effect.

*Darrak *wades through the tentacles approaching the deep spawn.

The trap goes off again but fails to effect *Lukalos*, who was the only one remaining in the area.

[sblock=Round 1 Initiative - FINAL]

25.1 - Gerold - minor: quick draws and drops a sunrod, bull rush Lasra, move to S10, draw weapon (free - right?)
25.2 - Lasra  90/105 
save vs trap: SUCCESS
------------_dazed _(you're _still _dazed... need to make one more save....)
------------_waterwalking_
25.3 - Aeloishi - two attacks two misses
25.4 - Jack - _semi NPC state..._ Move S6 Sacred Flame MISS
25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 -- Tries to combust Aboleth, fails
------------_dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends)) DM rolled save: MISS
 25.6 - Belkar applies the hurt (60+ damage) & Aboleth AC -2 till end next 
------------_waterwalking_
21 - Aboleth
Minor: Blur (+2 defenses & more than five squares away can't see)
Move: Shift down left(filling 4 squares K9:L10)
Standard: Crushing Tentacles on W9
KK1_E1_R1 Crushing Tentacles | 
Aeloishi=33 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Darrak =17
Gerold =29 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Gharesh =31 HIT [28 Damage & _IMMOBILIZED _UNTIL THE END OF NEXT TURN = Round 2 Initiative 20]
Lasra     =19
Lukalos =26

_ANY SQUARE WITHING THE CRUSHING TENTACLES ZONE COSTS 4+1=*5* MOVEMENT TO ENTER._ (thats 4 for the tentacles and 1 for the mucus)

AP: Standard Action: Dominate Lasra     MISS

free action [The Eye of the Great One]: shift reality: Summon Aboleth

free action [The Eye of the Great One]: shift reality: Rearrange Reality
Side effect (vs Belkar's will) MISS-> Belkar goes with the Aboleth​20 - AL tentacle lash -> A MISS
20 - AS Slime Orb -> Ge HIT 10 DAMAGE & SLOWED (save ends)

18 - Gharesh - Tp & hellish rebuke (MISS)
12 - Darrak 107/122 moves off platform
_

dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))

11 - Ab Servitors


Current status

N'h the aboleth glyphmaster -2 AC & injured

Aeloishi 79/107 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Gerold 97/135 & immobilized (end next N'h turn) & slowed (save ends)
Gharesh 96/124 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Jack  
Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Lasra 90/105  _dazed _(save ends)
 -----_waterwalking_[/sblock]


*Gerold *lays into the lashing aboleth, his blade exploding with thunder and his shield slamming into the creature's eye. 
The aboleth shudders, dazed under the assault.

[sblock=Round 2 Initiative - At bat: Lasra, Aeloishi, Jack, Lukalos, Belkar]

25.1 - Gerold - hurts some Aboleth
------------immobilized (end next N'h turn) 
------------saves against Slowed
25.2 - Lasra  90/105 
------------_dazed _(you're _still _dazed... need to make one more save....)
------------_waterwalking_
25.3 - Aeloishi - 
------------immobilized (end next N'h turn)
25.4 - Jack - _semi NPC state..._ 
25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 
------------ _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
25.6 - Belkar
------------_waterwalking_
21 - N'haraz


Crushing tentacles end
Immobilization ends

20 - Aboleth Lasher  *-*33 hp
------------dazed until R3_25.1
------------marked: Gerold

20 - Aboleth Slime Mage 

18 - Gharesh 
12 - Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))



 Current status

N'h the aboleth glyphmaster -2 AC and injured
The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_
Aboleth Lasher  *-*33 hp
------------dazed until R3_25.1
------------marked: Gerold
------------cursed: Gharesh 
Aboleth Slime Mage
------------cursed: Gharesh 

Aeloishi 79/107 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Gerold 97/135 & immobilized (end next N'h turn) 
Gharesh 96/124 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Jack  
Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends -> AF:_dazed _(save ends))
Lasra 90/105  _dazed _(save ends)
 -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Lukalos finally decides that it's a good idea to move off of the glyphs, and hopefully escpape the effect they're having on his ability to concentrate.  he trusts to the power of his wavestrider boots and moves across the to the ledge surrounding the pool.

[sblock=ooc] I'm not 100% sure what is liquid and what is solid ground.  He will take a move action to get somewhere solid if possible. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*72/87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC:What's liquid ground?]
The area around N'h, which is a sort of dark green, is actually a pool of liquid.

Nothing else is liquid/water.
The normal green is mucus haze: difficult terrain
The green cheks is the "Crushing Tentacles" (a spell effect) which makes the area very very very difficult terrain (4 movement)

Since the Crushing tentacles are also covering a mucus haze it's 5 squares per movement. That's my understanding anyway, that it all stacks.

I'm deliberately not thinking about exactly what a "mucus haze" is. 
Lets just say that you all want to take a very long bath when this is all over.
(it's got to be significantly thick enough to imped movement, but it doesn't affect visibility, so it's sorta transparent, right?  _
shudder _
stopping now) [/sblock]

[sblock=Lukalos' movement]By my reckoning you could spend 4 squares and get to AA5. (since you're moving out of the crushing tentacles it doesn't effect you).
You'd be out of everything (including the mucus haze) with two squares of movement left.

Alternatively you could get to v4 or v6 by spending 6 squares.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=movement] Gotcha.  Thanks.  AA5 sounds good to me. [/sblock]
Save 11


----------



## Victim (Jul 8, 2008)

"Not good enough, slimey." Lasra yells.  _Jeez, my keen elven senses and powers have to do everything._  "Belkar is just past the other aboleth."  The elven cleric creates a bow of light which fires a beam at the nearby monster.

[sblock]Standard Action: Sacred Flame targeting Aboleth Lasher: +18 v Ref: 32

Damage: 18

Grant the new save to Darrak (sorry, I think he needs the movement most).

Save result: 11[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 8, 2008)

Cursing the spell currently active on him, Aeloshi curses and fires a volley of arrows at the nearest creature. The tree arrows shoots out in a blur!

[sblock=ooc]
The creature is within 5 squares, so ignore penalties for any concealment or cover. 

Minor action: Designate the closest creature as quarry. 
Standard Action: Using Triple shot on the closest Aboleth thing.
Attack rolls: 33, 24, 38
Using Elven Accuracy to re-roll the middle attack roll. Attack: 38
Damage: 49
Damage for Hunters Quarry: Wow, a big fat 1!
Total damage: 50

Info:

HP: 79/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=Graf]Missed the part where Gharesh was still immobilized.  I thought teleporting out of the crushing tentacles would've taken care of that?  Also, the two new aboleths should be under Gharesh's Warlock Curse, unless I've misunderstood that one as well...[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Frustrated that his earlier attack was ineffective, Jack calls upon Sehanine's fury and shouts an invocation. His sword smolders with a silver wisp of divine power as he steps towards the enemy lasher. Jack takes a mighty swing at the aboleth with his enchanted blade, and as his blade hits the bulbous creature the enemy is surrounded with a light silver glow.

[sblock=OOC]
Move S - 2 squares
Standard - Sentinel's Strike
Str Vs. AC; Damage (1d20+21=37, 3d10+12=39) 
Choose Lukalos as my ally - if he takes damage from the Lasher before my next turn the damage is reduced to 0
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat-Block]
Hit Points:119/119 Bloodied: 54
Healing Surge: 27 Surges per day: 8
Initiative: +5
Speed: 7
Perception: 10 Insight: 20
Action Points: 1

AC 34 Fortitude 28 Reflex 25 Will 29

Encounter: 
Channel Divinity 
Healing Word (3 remaining)
Daunting Light (+21 vs. Reflex) 1d10+12
Mantle of Glory (+17 vs. Will) 2d10+11
Sentinel Strike (+21 vs. AC) 3d10+12 
Prophecy of Doom
Sanctuary - Encounter - Target gets +5 bonus to all defences until it attacks or end of next turn

Daily: 
Avenging Flame (+21 vs. AC) 2d10+12
Divine Power (+21 vs. Fortitude) 2d10+12 
Purifying Fire (+17 vs. Reflex) 3d10+11
Cure Serious Wounds - Daily - Recover hp = to 2 healing surges +5
Astral Refuge - Daily
Hallowed Ground - Daily 
Good Omens - Daily

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (Bastard Sword)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power-  Daily - +5 power bonus to dmg
Heavy Shield of Protection - Daily - you and adjacent ally get Resist 15 to all damage until end of your next turn

[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 9, 2008)

*OoC:* Rayex, since you're past 11th level, you deal 2d6 damage against your quarry, not 1d6


----------



## Graf (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC: IG]
Beleive it or not I had a good long think about the whole tentacles. Initially I was going to delete it. But while teleporting out is legal when immobilized the power doesn't have a clause that actually says: ends if someone manages to get out of the cloud.
And since it ends before you go again it's moot anyway.

And you're right about the curses... I was aware of it but I didn't mark it.
I'll add that in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lashra *calls forth holy flame about the Aboleth Lasher, even as *Aeloishi* fires arrow after arrow into it's sensitive regions, her elvin eye never wavering. The creature seems bloodied by the assault.

Still struggling under the effects of the glyph *Lukalos *pulls free of the tentacles and manages to struggle his way out of the cloud.

The light of Jack's silver blade disappears for an instant as he advances and drives it deep into the abomination's flesh; a protective silver glow shieldes *Lukalos*.

[sblock=Round 2 Initiative 25 - At bat: Belkar]

25.1 - Gerold - hurts some Aboleth
------------immobilized (end next N'h turn) 
------------saves against Slowed
25.2 - Lasra  90/105 18 damage to Lasher & Darrak saves
------------_dazed _(you're _still _dazed... need to make one more save....)saved
------------_waterwalking_
25.3 - Aeloishi - feathers lasher for (at least) 50
------------immobilized (end next N'h turn)
*25.4 - Jack - *39 damage and sentinel strike Luk
25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 : moves to AA5 & saves vs 1st daze
------------ _dazed _(save ends)
*25.6 - Belkar
------------waterwalking*
21 - N'haraz


Crushing tentacles end
Immobilization ends

20 - Aboleth Lasher  *-*140 hp (probably more with extra quarry damage)
------------BLOODIED
------------dazed until R3_25.1
------------marked: Gerold
------------cursed: Gharesh 

20 - Aboleth Slime Mage 
------------cursed: Gharesh 

18 - Gharesh 
12 - Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends)



 Current status

N'h the aboleth glyphmaster -2 AC and injured
The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_
Aboleth Lasher  *-140* hp (probably more with extra quarry damage)
------------dazed until R3_25.1
------------marked: Gerold
------------cursed: Gharesh 
Aboleth Slime Mage
------------cursed: Gharesh 


Aeloishi 79/107 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends)
Gerold 97/135 & immobilized (end next N'h turn) 
Gharesh 96/124 & immobilized (end next N'h turn)
Jack  
-----Lukalos 72/87 _dazed _(save ends) 
-----sentinel strike protects against lasher attack
Lasra 90/105 
 -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=Graf] did you give me credit for my save this round? [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=redclaw]Uhm.... fixing now. 
I -did- make a note that you saved in the status area...

(that sort of counts right?)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock]Lasra should be undazed now, since she's made both her saves (ending the trap daze), and her turn ended (so Terrifying Insight daze also ends).[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=Larsa's save vs. Darrack]OK. I thought the 11 was for Darrack (it came right after).
So he still has to roll.

Anyway it should have happened during your turn.
Should I roll for him? 
I roll _real_ good when I'm rolling for PCs. 

After some DM insistence Victim kindly rolled for Darrack's save getting a 15 (see OOC thread). Reflected above.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=Graf]
Jack's action is below, not sure if you saw it:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4364397&postcount=39
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock=ren]Thanks for the link. I'm sure I must have seen it (in the light hit my eyes sort of way), but I didn't process it properly.

I've reflected your action properly above. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

The reality shifted Belkar acts in a blur in the darkness, manages to ignite and drop a sunrod on save ground and still stand ready with both weapons drawn. He was'nt able to attack, though.

[sblock=ooc]
From PhB pg 289 (& haversack page(
sheath a weapon -> minor action
draw item (sunrod) from haversack -> minor
activate sunrod (doesn't say we'll call it free) -> free
drop sunrod in square next to you -> free
(dropping it in the pool wouldn't be a hot idea, very deep)
draw weapon -> minor

AC: 32 (18+5+4+1+4)
Fort: 28 (18+5+1+4)
Reflex: 29 (18+5+1+1+4)
Will: 24 (18+2+4)

HP: 134 / 116 (17x5)+7+14+10

AP: 0
Second Wind: 1

I slash out used powers on the character sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 11, 2008)

*Round 2 N'haraz spends some AP*

*Belkar*'s sunrod lights up the rest of the room, revealing *N'haraz*, pool and *Belkar *had shifted to just beyond the range of the first sunrod.

The ancient aboleth raises it's staff again, shimmering it appears much closer to the group and unleashes a wave of psychic slime against everyone (but Belkar). *Gharesh*,         *Lasra    *and *Lukalos *are all hurt and overwhelmed by the assault.
(ooc: see the map for where it is temporarily)

The aboleth wizard flicks its tendrils in the air, leaving behind trails of light that form hideous gleaming glyphs. Scintillating beams of rainbow-colored light spring from the glyphs striking at Gharesh         , Jack, Darrak, the lasher, Aeloishi and Lasra. *Darrak *and *Jack *take the _full brunt of the assault_.

Then Aboleth has faded away, returning to its previous location.

[sblock=Aboleth attacks]
Free - Teleport to R5:S6

*Standard - Psychic Psychic Slime attack roll*
Aeloishi         21 (auto miss)
Darrak         22
Gerold         21 (auto miss)
Gharesh         38 HIT [14 DAM & dazed (save ends)]
Jack         27
Lasra         37 HIT [14 DAM & dazed (save ends)]
Lukalos           35 HIT [14 DAM & dazed (save ends)]

*SPEND AP: Standard action Prismatic Beams attack *

Gharesh 21 ALL MISS
Jack 30 ALL HIT 
----------24 posion and ongoing 5 poision (save ends)
----------21 fire and ongoing 5 fire (save ends)
----------dazed

Darrak 26+0** ONLY WILL HITS
----------dazed
the lasher 22 +2* ALL MISS
Aeloishi 20 ALL MISS
Lasra 18+0** ALL MISS

*=combat advantage from dazed[/sblock]
*=no combat advantage b/c of uncanny dodge (thanks victim!)
[sblock=status]
N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_
Aboleth Lasher  *-140* hp (probably more with extra quarry damage)
------------dazed until R3_25.1
------------marked: Gerold
------------cursed: Gharesh 
Aboleth Slime Mage
------------cursed: Gharesh 


Aeloishi 79/107
Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 _dazed _(save ends)
-------dazed (save ends)
Gerold 97/135 
Gharesh 82/124 & & dazed (save ends)
Jack 74/119
-------ongoing 5 poison (save ends)
-------ongoing 5 fire (save ends)
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 58/87 _dazed _(save ends) & dazed (save ends)
-----sentinel strike protects against lasher attack
Lasra 76/105 dazed (save ends)
 -----_waterwalking_

I don't think you can actually stack multiple effects, like dazed (save ends), right? 
[/sblock]

My will is all. It waves its staff mockingly as it bobs in the far corner of the room.

_ooc: map coming_


----------



## Graf (Jul 11, 2008)

The dazed aboleth lasher lashes out at Jack. _edit (explanation): Gerold retaliates, pounding the creature_ [18 damage] 
[sblock=Lashing Jack]
Aboleth lasher vs Jack, since Jack is dazed he grants combat advantage -> two attacks w/ extra damage
27+2*-2** vs AC 34 (MISS)
39+2*-2** vs AC 34 HIT 24 DAM
*=+2 for combat advantage from dazed
**=-2 attacking non-marked target
[/sblock]

The aboleth slime mage oozes forward reaching out to caress Gharesh's mind (CRIT). *Gharesh *suddenly finds himself agreeing that _servitude would be wonderful_.

Hurt them!

Under the mental sway of the aboleth *Gharesh *calls down burning fire on Aeloishi but misses.

[sblock=Round 2 Initiative 12 - At bat: Darrack then everyone]
 25.1 - Gerold - hurts some Aboleth
 25.2 - Lasra  90/105 18 damage to Lasher & Darrak saves
 25.3 - Aeloishi - feathers lasher for (at least) 50
*25.4 - Jack - *39 damage and sentinel strike Luk
 25.5 - Lukalos 72/87 : moves to AA5 & saves vs 1st daze
 25.6 - Belkar - lights it up
 21 - N'haraz
 teleport
psychic slime
prismatic beam
teleport

 Crushing tentacles end
 Immobilization ends

 20 - Aboleth Lasher lashes Jack

 20 - Aboleth Slime Mage - dominates Gharesh
18 - Gharesh -- attacks other pcs, then fails his save. 
 12 - Darrak [/sblock]

[sblock=status]
N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_
 Aboleth Lasher  *-158* hp (probably more with extra quarry damage)
 ------------dazed until R3_25.1
 ------------marked: Gerold
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
 Aboleth Slime Mage
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 


 Aeloishi 79/107
 Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 
 -------dazed (save ends)
 Gerold 97/135 
Gharesh 82/124
-------DOMINATED (save ends)  
-------dazed (save ends)
 Jack 50/119
-------ongoing 5 poison (save ends)
 -------ongoing 5 fire (save ends)
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 58/87 _dazed _(save ends) 
 -----sentinel strike protects against lasher attack
 Lasra 76/105 dazed (save ends)
  -----_waterwalking_

I don't think you can actually stack multiple effects, like dazed (save ends) -> so I deleted dupes
[/sblock]

_ooc still figuring out what dominate actually does.... and map coming_


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2008)

Save vs. Domination (1d20=5)

Invisible castle hates me.


----------



## Graf (Jul 11, 2008)

[sblock=ig]don't worry! 
your wonderful new master will take wonderful care of you 
(once you help it slaughter your friends)

you'll want for nothing [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2008)

"All right, you slime ball! Come and get it!"
Darrak goads the slasher to approach him, and then swings his hammer around himself, bringing it squarely on the aboleth's head.
[sblock=OoC]Since Gerold is not Dazed, he gets a melee basic attack against the Slasher as an Immediate Interrupt when it attacks Jack.

Using Come and Get it, so the Aboleth Slasher must shift 2 to be adjacent to Darrak.Come and Get It, vs. AC (1d20+18=38, 1d10+10=17), Natural 20 is a crit, so damage 20 plus Cold damage from Critical (4d6=7). 
I forgot +2 to attack from the Slasher being Dazed, but that doesn't really matter now. 
Darrak supercides Gerold's mark. 
If Darrak manages to drop the Slasher (either from this attack or if he manages to hit with a possible attack granted by Combat Challenge), he heals 5hp.

Save vs. Dazed (1d20=6), still Dazed so cannot use Immediate or Opportunity actions and cannot flank.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 11, 2008)

Clutching his chest in pain as the deadly poison courses through his veins and the magical flames flow across his skin, Jack clutches his holy symbol and calls upon Sehanine's blessing. A soft silver light flows over him and heals most of the grievous wounds he suffered.

Now that his wounds are healed, Jack turns his attention to the other debilitating effects. Pushing the poison out of his body, Sehanine rewards her cleric for his efforts and suddenly the Lasher feels the insidious poison coursing through its veins. Additionally, Jack manages to force the flames out of existence, but he finds that he can't clear the muddling effects going on in his head.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Healing Word on Self: 27+ 26 = 53 healed
Heal (4d6+5=26) 
Save: Save vs Poison; Fire; Daze (1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=9) 
***Critical Save = Activate Sehanine's Reversal Feat = target is the Lasher, unless he's dead then Jack won't use it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

Staggering under another vicious attack from the aboleth forces, Lukalos turns his own arcane powers on the creature, tapping into his ancestral power to send his attack on its way.

[sblock=ooc] burning infernal wrath to power up Lightning Serpent vs N'haraz, attack 22 vs. reflex, damage 29  And invisible castle continues its hate-on of our tiefling wizard. 
Save? 14 at least it lets me beat the saves... 
As for stacking conditions, I think I would rule that only if an effect has an after effect would you need two saves.  Just like two marks don't stack, two different sources of daze shouldn't.  That's just my two cents, and I'll go with whatever you rule. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*58/87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 12, 2008)

*Gerold the Black AC:35 Fort: 30 Ref:27 Will:25*

Gerold will call on the storm, striking at the creatures crunchy shell, pushing the lasher west one square, and follow it (move) He will set himself  to roll with the next attack. 
[sblock]
Crack the Shell (1d20+19=32)
2d8+11=24,2d8=5
ongoing 5 damage and -2 AC (save ends both)
- will use unbreakable (interrupt) to reduce his next damage by 8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jul 12, 2008)

Lasra flings a blessing at the dominated warlock, breaking the hold on his mind.

[sblock]Divine Aid on Gharresh: he gets a save versus dominate at +3: 18

Lasra's save versus Daze: 11 

Haha, I'm lucky with saves.  [/sblock]

Status:[sblock]Lasra 76/105 waterwalking
Powers used: Entrall, Divine Aid[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

Able to see again, Belkar moves next to N'H and strikes again with his two scimitars, but is only able to hit for minimal damage.

[sblock=ooc]
Move action to d13. Twin Strike at N'H.
(+19/+18) (damage 1d8+10/ 1d8+9) Hunter's Quarry (2d8)
Twin strike (1d20+19=20, 1d8+10=13, 1d20+18=29, 1d8+9=15)
No Hit = 10 damage from Scimitar Dance.

I don't think SD activates HQ 

AC: 32 (18+5+4+1+4)
Fort: 28 (18+5+1+4)
Reflex: 29 (18+5+1+1+4)
Will: 24 (18+2+4)

HP: 116 / 116 (17x5)+7+14+10
THP: 18

AP: 0
Second Wind: 1

I slash out used powers on the character sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 14, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Darrack]







Dalamar said:


> "All right, you slime ball! Come and get it!"
> Darrak goads the slasher to approach him, and then swings his hammer around himself, bringing it squarely on the aboleth's head.
> [sblock=OoC]Since Gerold is not Dazed, he gets a melee basic attack against the Slasher as an Immediate Interrupt when it attacks Jack.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Darak hauls the aboleth lasher forward, smiting it roundly.
_ooc: AL -158+(-27)= -185_

[sblock=Gerold]


Evilhalfling said:


> Gerold will call on the storm, striking at the creatures crunchy shell, pushing the lasher west one square, and follow it (move) He will set himself  to roll with the next attack.
> [sblock]
> Crack the Shell (1d20+19=32)
> 2d8+11=24,2d8=5
> ...



[/sblock]

His plan disrupted by *Darrack*'s tactics *Gerold *gamely shifts up and drives the creature away from *Aeloishi*, the aboleth's flopping body comes to rest in front of *Gharresh*.
_ooc: AL -185+(-29)= deaddeaddead_

*Gharresh* surges with power, healing and collecting a life spark.

[sblock=Lasra]



Victim said:


> Lasra flings a blessing at the dominated warlock, breaking the hold on his mind.
> 
> [sblock]Divine Aid on Gharresh: he gets a save versus dominate at +3: 18
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

*Lasra *touches *Gharresh*'s mind. 
Staring at the the immense, oozing monstrosity that is the body of aboleth lasher directly in front of him the warlock realizes that he really doesn't want to serve one of these things for all eternity.

[sblock=Aeloishi]Seeing one of the Aboleths going down, Aeloshi shifts his attention to the next one; sending out a couple of arrows at it.


[sblock=ooc]
Minor Action: Assign the other Aboleths as Hunters Quarry
Using Spikes of the Manticore; Attacks 31 & 27.
Damage: 18 + 15 + 10 = 43

Rolled three 3's in damage... impressive.


Info:
HP: 79/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider[/sblock][/sblock]
Aeloishi feathers the Aboleth Slime Mage with a pair of well placed arrows.

[sblock=Jack]


renau1g said:


> Clutching his chest in pain as the deadly poison courses through his veins and the magical flames flow across his skin, Jack clutches his holy symbol and calls upon Sehanine's blessing. A soft silver light flows over him and heals most of the grievous wounds he suffered.
> 
> Now that his wounds are healed, Jack turns his attention to the other debilitating effects. Pushing the poison out of his body, Sehanine rewards her cleric for his efforts and suddenly the Lasher feels the insidious poison coursing through its veins. Additionally, Jack manages to force the flames out of existence, but he finds that he can't clear the muddling effects going on in his head.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
_OOC: Jack has to take 10 (5 fire and 5 poison), before he gets to save, so net 43 healed.
OOC: I shifted your reversal power to the slime mage.
_ 
With the lasher dead* Jack *turns his attention to the slime mage , heaping further destruction upon the almost dead creature.


[sblock=Lukalos ]



Redclaw said:


> Staggering under another vicious attack from the aboleth forces, Lukalos turns his own arcane powers on the creature, tapping into his ancestral power to send his attack on its way.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] burning infernal wrath to power up Lightning Serpent vs N'haraz, attack 22 vs. reflex, damage 29  And invisible castle continues its hate-on of our tiefling wizard.
> Save? 14 at least it lets me beat the saves...
> ...



[/sblock]

*Lukalos *attempts to call forth the Lightning Serpent, but his target is well out of his range.

_ooc: Lightning serpent is range 10; N'h? ~24 squares away. Maybe another action?_
_OOC: ok. now nothing is in range. I'm gonna say you didn't take your action. I realize you want to respect the (bad) roll, but frankly, you had nothing to attack. So do something else, like move or sing a song, whatever._


[sblock=Belkar]



Walking Dad said:


> Able to see again, Belkar moves next to N'H and strikes again with his two scimitars, but is only able to hit for minimal damage.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Move action to d13. Twin Strike at N'H.
> ...



[/sblock]

*Belkar *dances amongst the aboleth's tentacles, nipping here and there to some (small) effect.

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_

 Aboleth Lasher _*DEAD *_

 Aboleth Slime Mage *-43*
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
 ------------_ongoing 5 fire _(save ends)
------------_ongoing 5 poison_ (save ends)

 Aeloishi 79/107
 Belkar _waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 
 -------dazed (save ends)
 Gerold 97/135 
Gharesh 97/124
-------dazed (save ends) we'll say that being dominated gets rid of the daze, since dominated->dazed
-------Life Sparks: 1
 Jack 93/119
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 58/87 
Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] D'oh.  That'll teach me to post when I'm exhausted.  I guess he would have targetted the lasher instead, so use the same 22 vs. Ref roll against it. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry to hear you're tired. I make some fantastic mistakes when I'm tuckered out.
Not a hit, even with combat advantage.

(But it you can scare up another +1 from somewhere...)[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2008)

Seeing one of the Aboleths going down, Aeloshi shifts his attention to the next one; sending out a couple of arrows at it.


[sblock=ooc]
Minor Action: Assign the other Aboleths as Hunters Quarry
Using Spikes of the Manticore; Attacks 31 & 27.
Damage: 18 + 15 + 10 = 43

Rolled three 3's in damage... impressive.


Info:
HP: 79/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

Rayex said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Using Spikes of the Manticore; Attacks 31 & 27.




[sblock=Just a kibitz]
Because of this line 
Attack: Dexterity vs. AC, one attack per target​I'm assuming that you only needed one attack roll. So the 31 does it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Lukalos will move to U6 and use Second Wind to recover 21 hit points, also gaining a +2 bonus to all defenses for the round.


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

The aboleth lashes out at Belkar, and is _about _to land a punishing blow[CRIT]  when the halfing's reflexes give him a second chance [racial power: second chance].

Smugly the creature, thinking the halfling dazes, directs the slime mage to Claim this one.

As the aboleth begins to move the halfling surges into action, his deft cuts opening several minor wounds.
[10 damage]

The Aboleth oozes out of the pool coming to rest in front of the door.

_The Eye of the Great One _is held high above it.

Disruption, not insignificant. Return shrine to proper state.

The *N'haraz* calls forth a reality altering wave. 
The world seems less beautiful as the servitors destroyed by *Lasra*'s power return.
Shimmering gateways flicker into being at either side of the room; you can see vast, dimly lit caverns beyond the gateways.
*Assistance.... requested.* It's mental voice booms out, several orders of magnitude louder than before. There is a mental note of profound discomfort, tinged with shame.

Aboleth begin to surge through the gateways. 

The original slime mage brings lobs a ball of slime [33 vs ref 17 damage & slowed] at *Belkar* slowing him.

The servitors surge mingle around.

[sblock=Round 3 Initiative 12 - At bat: Gharesh, Darrack then everyone]
 25.1 - Gerold - see above
 25.2 - Lasra   - see above
 25.3 - Aeloishi - see above
*25.4 - Jack* - see above
 25.5 - Lukalos  - move to U6 - Second  wind
 25.6 - Belkar - see above
 21 - N'haraz
 standard: lash belkar [CRIT]->daze
move: B7:C8
minor: open gateways to aboleth city
free: restore servitors to life

20 - Aboleth Slime Mage - 
10 fire and poison
standard: dominates Belkar (since Gharesh is free it can do this)
move: F10:G11
 saves vs fire (16) 
fails vs poison (8)

20 - new Aboleth Lasher - enters portal, go normally next round
20 - new Aboleth Slime Mage - enters portal, go normally next round

20 - aboleth servitors, reappear, go normally next round

 18 - Gharesh -- 
 12 - Darrak  -- [/sblock]

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_

 original Aboleth Lasher _*DEAD *_

 original Aboleth Slime Mage *-53*
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
------------_ongoing 5 poison_ (save ends)

new Aboleth Slime Mage - pink of health
new   Aboleth Lasher - pink of health

Aboleth Servitors -  pink of health

 Aeloishi 79/107
Belkar 99/116
-------slowed (save ends)
-------_waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 
 -------dazed (save ends)
 Gerold 97/135 
Gharesh 97/124
-------dazed (save ends) we'll say that being dominated gets rid of the daze, since dominated->dazed
-------Life Sparks: 1
 Jack 93/119
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 79/87
-------+2 all defenses (second wind) 
Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

_edit:there's some kind of error with the stat blocks... i can't get it stop wrecking the formatting... OK. seems to have been font related..._

_ooc: If anyone would like to make a check to take a closer look at the Eye of the Great One, the artifact that allows the aboleth shrine master to bend the fabric of reality to its will, I've copied the necessary checks (originally posted here) below for easy reference._

[sblock=Perception DC 27 (25 if you're within 10 squares)]

SUCCESS: The pulsing _Eye of the Great One_ is an oblong object, hovering freely inside the ring that tops the staff. It alternates between white and black and colors that seem to draw forth hideous images unbidden in your mind. A purple becomes a bruise on the face of a loved one, a green becomes gangrene on a limb to be severed.

The staff itself is about 7 feet long, carved of a black otherworldy stone and covered completely in carvings and script. At the top it splits into two thin stalks that curve around _the eye_ in a twisted ring.

SUCCESS: Allows Arcana check as free action
Please note: _anyone can make arcana checks untrained_ and you all have a _minimum of +8_ (level bonus).
[sblock=Arcana 15 = common knowledge] Artifacts are indestructible. Attacking the eye itself is not a good idea. Attacking the staff is probably your best bet.
EFFECT: DC for attack roll reduced[/sblock]
[sblock=Arcana 25] 
You recall Z'nasrha saying The eye itself is indestructible, but even *N'haraz* can not call upon it's power if it is not in the proper setting.
Hmmm. Yes. The staff itself is a manipulator, if Giddis's "Theorem of Non-Transferant Indestructibility" is correct then the staff will be vulnerable to damage.

If Xlix the Unbowed was correct in his famous "Unspoken Speach" the only way to hold the Eye in that position and still access its power will be polarity runes. 

Given the staff's head shape you think that three good strikes should be enough to damage the polarity field.
EFFECT: You know how many successes are needed.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Arcana 30]
Yes, you can make out the inverted dimensionality rune's locations, right around the head in a classic cascade pattern. Despite the staff's solid construction they should be quite sensitive.
EFFECT: DC for attack roll reduced further
[/sblock]
ARCANA FAIL: No retry unless trained. Otherwise retry once (minor action).

[/sblock]_PERCEPTION FAIL: Can retry again as a minor (no limit)._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

ooc: Belkar uses Second Chance, Halfling Racial Encounter power against the critical hit -> forces a re-roll.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally coming to his senses, Gharesh moves closer to the new servitors.  "Death beckons you," he says calmly.  He takes a deep breath then, and unleashes his fiery heritage as a huge cloud of flame pours from his mouth onto the servitors.

[sblock=Actions]Move to Q4 (moving at least 3 squares activates shadow walk, giving Gharesh *concealment* until the end of his next turn)

Curse two nearest AS in M6 M8 (both 4 squares away--L5 looks closer, but is actually 5 squares away)

Dragonbreath (includes +1 for Prime Shot class feature) (+19 vs. Ref/2d10+7 Fire; Close Blast 5)


Dragonbreath vs. L5, M6, M8 (1d20 19=20, 2d10 7=15, 1d20 19=31, 2d10 7=16, 1d20 19=39, 2d10 7=26)

If either or both of the cursed enemies fall, Gharesh will make use of his _Rod of Corruption_ to curse every enemy within 5 squares of dead AS instead of taking the 17 temporary hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 17, 2008)

"Go back to where you came from!"
Darrak moves through the mucus cloud to be adjacent to the new slasher and swings his hammer at it, hoping to push it back through the portal.
[sblock=OoC]Move to W10, then Tide of Iron (1d20+18=26), don't think that hits, but 
Damage (1d10+10=15) and push 2. 5 damage on miss. Slasher is marked by Darrak.

Save vs. Daze (1d20=9), which reminds me that Darrak is, indeed, dazed and thus unable to do this. So instead this will be a charge to W10, thus total attack is 27 vs. AC and damage is 15 plus Charge damage from Horned Helm (2d6=10), still 5 damage on a miss.

Somebody please get the daze off of Darrak! [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 17, 2008)

*Gerold the Black AC:35 Fort: 30 Ref:27 Will:25*

Gerold will follow darrak's plan and tide of iron the Aboleth back into the gate 
1d20+19=33
1d8+11=19 push 1 
then leave him to Darrak (no mark) and take off at a run, moving 4 squares west to q10


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

Assuming Gerold hits and pushes (I think that 33 hit before too):

Lasra follows in Gerold's wake, laying down covering fire with beams of holy light that have little offensive effect.

[sblock]
Move Action: move to T10.
Minor Action: Attempt Perception check: 36.  Success.
Free Action: Follow up Arcana check: 24

Standard Action: Sacred Flame on new Lasher.  +18 v R. Natural one; miss.

No granted save this time...  [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 18, 2008)

ooc:33 hits lasher AC (31). 
At bat: Aeloishi, Jack,Lukalos,  Belkar


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 18, 2008)

Lukalos grins softly to himself as he steps forward once again, ready to finally do something useful in this stinking, overly-humid pit.  With a sharp gesture and an infernal curse, he sends a ball of burning light toward the enemy, and with a snap of his fingers he causes it to explode in flames.

[sblock=ooc] Lukalos should be at U6 after last round, steps forward to S6, just for show, then drops his fireball in row L, two squares below the Slime Mage.  I believe the Burst 3 should get all of the servants, as well as the slime mage.  Attack rolls are21, 25, 24, 26, 32, 35, 35, 23, first is against the slime mage, then the servants in whatever order you prefer.  Damage is21, half on a miss, although that won't apply to the servants, of course. 

Oh, and he missed the perception this round, so no arcana check yet.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*79/87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2008)

Struggling to get the spots cleared from his vision and mind, Jack looks at the Aboleth Leader and decides that it is the key to surviving this battle.

Unfortunately, he can't reach the creature from this range and so turns his attention to the closest creature, the lasher, and Jack calls upon the blessings of Sehanine and directs a burning column of light at it.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Daunting Light - Target - Lasher
Attack vs. Reflex; Radiant Damage (1d20+21=35, 2d10+12=23) 
Save(vs. Daze):
Save vs. Daze (1d20+1=2)  Nope...  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat-Block]
Hit Points:119/119 Bloodied: 54
Healing Surge: 27 Surges per day: 8
Initiative: +5
Speed: 7
Perception: 10 Insight: 20
Action Points: 1

AC 34 Fortitude 28 Reflex 25 Will 29

Encounter: 
Channel Divinity 
Healing Word (3 remaining)
Daunting Light (+21 vs. Reflex) 2d10+12
Mantle of Glory (+17 vs. Will) 2d10+11
Sentinel Strike (+21 vs. AC) 3d10+12 
Prophecy of Doom
Sanctuary - Encounter - Target gets +5 bonus to all defences until it attacks or end of next turn

Daily: 
Avenging Flame (+21 vs. AC) 2d10+12
Divine Power (+21 vs. Fortitude) 2d10+12 
Purifying Fire (+17 vs. Reflex) 3d10+11
Cure Serious Wounds - Daily - Recover hp = to 2 healing surges +5
Astral Refuge - Daily
Hallowed Ground - Daily 
Good Omens - Daily

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (Bastard Sword)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power-  Daily - +5 power bonus to dmg
Heavy Shield of Protection - Daily - you and adjacent ally get Resist 15 to all damage until end of your next turn

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

Seeing the importance of the staff, the slimed Belkar follows slowly N'H.

[sblock=ooc]
slowed (first saving throw this or next ound?)

Perception, Arcana (1d20+17=34, 1d20+9=19)

Double move to b11.

AC: 32 (18+5+4+1+4)
Fort: 28 (18+5+1+4)
Reflex: 29 (18+5+1+1+4)
Will: 24 (18+2+4)

HP: 116 / 116 (17x5)+7+14+10
THP: 1

AP: 0
Second Wind: 1

I slash out used powers on the character sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 20, 2008)

The elven ranger keeps up his attacks, but this time he shifts his focus to the one seeming to summon the nasties.

[sblock=stuff]

failed the perception check, darnit.

Move action to close on NH (I think I can only move 1 square)
Minor Action to assign NH as Hunters Quarry
Using Careful Attack with a -2 penalty for long range. Attack: 36 Damage: 29

Info:
HP: 79/107
Healing Surge: 26, 8 surges left.
Initiative: +19
Defenses: AC 21, Fort 25, Ref 29, Will 27
Base Attack: Bow +20
Base Attack: Sword + 16

Powers:
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Elven Boots
Combined Fire
Triple Shot
Knockdown Shot
Spikes of the Manticore
Archers Glory
Expeditious Stride
Weave through the Fray
Yield Ground
Daily:
Flameburst Weapon
Duelist Weapon
Gloves of Piercing
Confounding Arrows
Close Quarter Shot
Splingering Shot
Longstrider
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 21, 2008)

my cunning knows new heights... did I manage to pick the same code for all the monsters? yes, yes I did.

[sblock=Gharesh]







industrygothica said:


> Finally coming to his senses, Gharesh moves closer to the new servitors.  "Death beckons you," he says calmly.  He takes a deep breath then, and unleashes his fiery heritage as a huge cloud of flame pours from his mouth onto the servitors.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move to Q4 (moving at least 3 squares activates shadow walk, giving Gharesh *concealment* until the end of his next turn)
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

ooc: Area attacks? just one damage roll.
*Gharesh *obliterates two of the servitors and his curse settles like a cloud upon your foes (only N'h and AL are exempt)

[sblock=Dalamar]]


Dalamar said:


> "Go back to where you came from!"
> Darrak moves through the mucus cloud to be adjacent to the new slasher and swings his hammer at it, hoping to push it back through the portal.
> [sblock=OoC]Move to W10, then Tide of Iron (1d20+18=26), don't think that hits, but
> Damage (1d10+10=15) and push 2. 5 damage on miss. Slasher is marked by Darrak.
> ...



[/sblock]

*Darrak*'s helm does some damage. But the lasher remains where it is.

[sblock=Gerold]


Evilhalfling said:


> Gerold will follow darrak's plan and tide of iron the Aboleth back into the gate
> 1d20+19=33
> 1d8+11=19 push 1
> then leave him to Darrak (no mark) and take off at a run, moving 4 squares west to q10



[/sblock]

Gerold follows Darrack's plan, succeeding in pushing the creature part way back into the gate before moving away.

[sblock=Lasra]







Victim said:


> Assuming Gerold hits and pushes (I think that 33 hit before too):
> 
> follows in Gerold's wake, laying down covering fire with beams of holy light that have little offensive effect.
> 
> ...




[/sblock]

Lasra fords through the slime, blasting at the Lasher to little effect.

[sblock=Aeloishi - can now spell this name without thinking about it]



Rayex said:


> The elven ranger keeps up his attacks, but this time he shifts his focus to the one seeming to summon the nasties.
> 
> [sblock=stuff]
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Ranger continues to launch projectiles at the aboleth wizard, scoring another excellent shot and sprinting through the ooze [per victims suggestion S9 - agree that you can't designate - I'll need to adjust for the missing hunter's quarry damage later]

[sblock=Jack]


renau1g said:


> Struggling to get the spots cleared from his vision and mind, Jack looks at the Aboleth Leader and decides that it is the key to surviving this battle.
> 
> Unfortunately, he can't reach the creature from this range and so turns his attention to the closest creature, the lasher, and Jack calls upon the blessings of Sehanine and directs a burning column of light at it.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Jack calls forth a daunting light scouring the lasher.
ooc: you didn't pick a target to give ca too... Darrak?

[sblock=Lukalos]



Redclaw said:


> Lukalos grins softly to himself as he steps forward once again, ready to finally do something useful in this stinking, overly-humid pit.  With a sharp gesture and an infernal curse, he sends a ball of burning light toward the enemy, and with a snap of his fingers he causes it to explode in flames.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] Lukalos should be at U6 after last round, steps forward to S6, just for show, then drops his fireball in row L, two squares below the Slime Mage.  I believe the Burst 3 should get all of the servants, as well as the slime mage.  Attack rolls are21, 25, 24, 26, 32, 35, 35, 23, first is against the slime mage, then the servants in whatever order you prefer.  Damage is21, half on a miss, although that won't apply to the servants, of course.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

[sblock=Belkar]


Walking Dad said:


> Seeing the importance of the staff, the slimed Belkar follows slowly N'H throwing off the effects of the slowing ooze (save=14)
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> slowed (first saving throw this or next ound?)
> ...



[/sblock]

*Belkar *fords his way up to the creature throwing off the effects of the slowing ooze (save=14)

ooc: slowed is (save ends) as noted in the prior status block.
Also slowed is +1 so my interpretation is that slowed + mucus is normal square= 3 squares of movement. You can be at D9 or C9 if you want (I've put you there, but just tell me if not).

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_

 ASb *-63*
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
------------_ongoing 5 poison_ (save ends)
ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-10
*

new   Aboleth Lasher - -24
   ------------marked: Darrak

Aboleth Servitors -  pink of health

 Aeloishi 79/107
Belkar 99/116
-------_waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 
 -------dazed (save ends)
 Gerold 97/135 
Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: 1
 Jack 93/119
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 79/87
-------+2 all defenses (second wind) 
Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 21, 2008)

*N'haraz* oozes down closer to the halfling lashing out at *Belkar* (dazing him), while remaining focused on keeping the gates open. 
The halfing takes the blow, but yields ground [shift down one square].

The staff pulses once, and one of the great stone slabs which are hovering suddenly flies out toward *Gharask*; narrowly missing the concealed dragonborn.

[sblock=N'h actions]
Minor: Maintain gateways
Free: Send BHSS at Gh 28 vs 27+2 ref 27 damage; it's nice to be concealed eh?
[sblock=Flying stone slab]
 Flying Stone Slab (free; Encounter) ✦ Stone slab
range 20 one target | +15 vs. Reflex
Hit: 4d6 + 15 damage, and push the target 4 squares.[/sblock]

Move (shift) either toward from belkar, so it is only one square away)
Standard: Lash Belkar AC 34 12 damage and dazed

[/sblock]

The newly gated in slime mage hits *Gerold *with a perfectly placed [crit]glubule of slime and moves toward the back of the room.
Another slime mage (SMc) squeezes through the gateway.
Their compatriotattempts to dominate *Belkar *but the halfling narrowly avoids the mental assault [24 vs will 24+2 for yield]. The abomination also shakes off the effect of the poison [14]

The lasher moves forward and attempts to get away from the portal to allow more of it's fellows to rush in. But *Darrak *is there, sure and steady, the burly warrior fights a cunning holding action, holding back the tide of aboleth from advancing, for now.

ooc: Darrak AO (34 ac 20 dam). technically the wave of aboleth could move through AL's  others square taking AOs from Darrak and quickly swarm the room, but that seems widly improbable.

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _Perfect condition_

 ASb *-68*
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
------------_ongoing 5 poison_ (save ends)
ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-10
*

new   Aboleth Lasher - -44
   ------------marked: Darrak

Aboleth Servitors -  dead again; at least until it spends a free action to use the artificact to bring them back again.

 Aeloishi 79/107
Belkar 87/116  
-------dazed (save ends)
-------_waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 
 -------dazed (save ends)
 Gerold 76/135 
-------slowed (save ends) remember (difficult + slowed is 1+1+1 so squares cost 3 (not 4)).
Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: 1
 Jack 93/119
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 79/87
-------+2 all defenses (second wind) 
Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]

_ooc: belkar is one square further south on the map. Don't have time to edit it now._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 24, 2008)

With typical dwarven tenacity, Darrak moves forward, pushing the aboleth back through the portal and finally shakes off the haze from his head.

[sblock=OoC]Use Inexorable Shift to move to W11 and push 2 the occupying Aboleth straight back, through the portal. It is no longer marked since Darrak did not attack it.

Save vs. Daze (1d20=20). Finally!

Use Unbreakable if the lasher hits Darrak, to reduce the damage by 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

ooc: actually, if north is up on the map, Belkar wants to move one up, next to N'H (possible OAs if he tries somthing ranged. I like melee distance).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 24, 2008)

*Gerold the Black AC:35 Fort: 30 Ref:27 Will:25 hp:76(121)/135*

Gerold will assume no help can reach him in time and draw on his own reserves;
healing (2d6+36=45)
save vs slow (1d20+1=9)
Using Iron Warrior he will heal 45 hit points but remain slowed.
He will delay until after Jack and Lasra just in case and struggle forward moving to O8.   If he shakes off slow from clerical intervention, he will move then charge to g7 (+20, 1d8+11 dm can roll if this should take place)


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Gharesh should have a life spark each for the servitors and anyone else who's fallen that was cursed; he also should be in Q4 instead of Q5 unless something moved him that I missed.[/sblock]

As the servitors fall Gharesh sets his gaze on the slime mage (ASa) and calls on his eldritch powers to use the thing to serve his own will; a blast of eldritch energy bursts forth from the creature and blasts the staff in the master aboleth's clutches.

[sblock=actions]
According to the description, ASa shouldn't know that I've use EotW on it.

Perception  9 (1d20 9=27)
Arcana  17 (1d20 17=20)

Minor action: Eye of the Warlock on ASa
Standard action: Eldritch Blast on staff (effect originates from ASa)

Eldritch Blast vs. Ref (Staff)  18; 1d10 10 damage (1d20 18=34, 1d10 10=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 25, 2008)

[sblock=Gharesh]







industrygothica said:


> [sblock=ooc]Gharesh should have a life spark each for the servitors and anyone else who's fallen that was cursed; he also should be in Q4 instead of Q5 unless something moved him that I missed.[/sblock]
> 
> As the servitors fall Gharesh sets his gaze on the slime mage (ASa) and calls on his eldritch powers to use the thing to serve his own will; a blast of eldritch energy bursts forth from the creature and blasts the staff in the master aboleth's clutches.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
_ooc: that's another life spark for the downed servitor (you used the other one to do the mass curse thing right?)_

The aboleth, lining up another shot of psychic goo, doesn't seem to notice when the cunning warlock's blast emanates from it's backside and strikes the staff containing the _Eye of the Great One_

[sblock=Darrack]







Dalamar said:


> With typical dwarven tenacity, *Darrak *moves forward, pushing the aboleth back through the portal and finally shakes off the haze from his head.
> 
> [sblock=OoC]Use Inexorable Shift to move to W11 and push 2 the occupying Aboleth straight back, through the portal. It is no longer marked since Darrak did not attack it.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

*Darrak *drives the aboleth back through the gateway.  It looks like there are at least a few more on the far side, all trying to work their way into the gate.

[sblock=From the compendium]*Effect*: Shift into any adjacent square. If a creature occupies the square into which you shift, you push that creature 1 square.

So it's only part way back through the gate, right?

Or you have a power that lets you make the push 1 a push 2?[/sblock]

Round 5​
[sblock=Gerold]







Evilhalfling said:


> Gerold will assume no help can reach him in time and draw on his own reserves;
> healing (2d6+36=45)
> save vs slow (1d20+1=9)
> Using Iron Warrior he will heal 45 hit points but remain slowed.
> He will delay until after Jack and Lasra just in case and struggle forward moving to O8. If he shakes off slow from clerical intervention, he will move then charge to g7 (+20, 1d8+11 dm can roll if this should take place)



[/sblock]
Like a tankard of bad ale it doesn't look like *Gerold *will be going down easily.
He through dazed eyes seems to be looking at *Lasra *and *Jack* expectantly.

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _damaged _

 ASb *-68*
 ------------cursed: Gharesh 
------------_ongoing 5 poison_ (save ends)
ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-10
*

new   Aboleth Lasher - -44
   ------------marked: Darrak

Aboleth Servitors -  dead again; at least until it spends a free action to use the artifact to bring them back again.

 Aeloishi 79/107

Belkar 87/116  
-------dazed (save ends)
-------_waterwalking
_Darrak 107/122 

 Gerold 121/135 
-------slowed (save ends) slow sets movement to 2 (so you can move one.... ).
Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: 2
 Jack 93/119
-------dazed (save ends)
Lukalos 79/87
-------+2 all defenses (second wind) 
Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

Lasra again produces a bow of light, firing it into the nearby lasher and attempting to break fish monster's hold on him with her power.

With a heroic effort, she makes a second shot, but it goes astray.  She acts quickly to deflect blame: "Darrak, wait until after I'm done shooting before you shove it out of the way."

Then the elf makes a break for the un-gooed area.

[sblock]Sacred Flame on the Lasher, attack roll is 31, damage is 16 radiant, granted save to Belker is 18, so he's undazed.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1675285/ 

Action point: Sacred flame on the lasher, attack roll is 20, damage is 17, save is 3.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1675287/ 

Move Action: walk to O12.

  Dang, that was weak.  Sorry, I'm not going ending the slow.  Hopefully Jack will come through. [/sblock]

BTW, it looks like the slime at the top right of the map is messed up.

Status:
[sblock]
Lasra 76/105 waterwalking.  
Powers used: Entrall, Divine Aid 

AP: 0.  Bonus move action later in the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Fighting through the haze, Jack points his holy symbol at the lasher near Darrack and blasts it with Sacred Flames. The inspiration of this affect allows the fighter to break the hold of the slowing effect on him, while Jack finally clears his head.

[sblock=OOC]
Sacred Flame against the Lasher
Attack (vs. Reflex); Radiant Damage (1d20+17=33, 1d6+11=17) 
Save for Darrack vs. Slow:
Save for Darrack (1d20+1=20) 
Save for Jack vs. Daze
Save for Jack vs. Daze (1d20+1=12) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 27, 2008)

Time to earn my keep, Lukalos says as he moves forward, ignoring the risk to himself.  As he gets close to the aboleths he gestures and lets a destructive blast of thunder rolling toward the creatures.

[sblock=ooc] Move to M8, use Arcane Reach to cast Thunderlance originating in square K8, two squares up, two down, and five across, should get me all three slime mages, 24 vs ASc, 36 vs ASa and 37 vs ASbvs. reflex for 32 damage.  If any are bloodied, the attack role is at +1.  Any affected target is pushed 5 squares. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*79/87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 8, 2008)

_ooc: LUKALOS STILL HAS HIS ACTION POINT. See OOC Thread. 
ASlimes moved artbitarily to closest legal point._

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _damaged _

 ASb *-100*
 ------------BLOODIED
------------cursed: Gharesh 
ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-42
*

new   Aboleth Lasher - -77
   ------------marked: Darrak

Aboleth Servitors -  dead again; at least until it spends a free action to use the artifact to bring them back again.

 Aeloishi 79/107

Belkar 87/116  
-------dazed (save ends) removed by lasra
-------_waterwalking

_Darrak 107/122 

Gerold 121/135 
_unslowed by jack_ 

Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: lots (like 8 or something)

 Jack 93/119

Lukalos 79/87

Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2008)

Finally able to move normally, Belkar take a short swing at the other aboleth to cover his following of N'H.

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks ending the effect 

Hit and run (attack, damage) (1d20+19=28, 1d8+10=18)

Move up next tp N'H.

I think this is no hit. So he takes five damage. The prevent OA feature is an effect and functions as such regardless of hitting

AC: 32 (18+5+4+1+4)
Fort: 28 (18+5+1+4)
Reflex: 29 (18+5+1+1+4)
Will: 24 (18+2+4)

HP: 87 / 116 (17x5)+7+14+10
THP: 0

AP: 0
Second Wind: 1

I slash out used powers on the character sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 10, 2008)

Gerold will try and complete his  move and charge to L7 and take a simple whack at the nearby big fishy.


----------



## Graf (Aug 13, 2008)

Gerold charges the Slime Mage in front of the portal [miss].

Belkar also moves up to the aboleth attacking him and missing.

Aeloishi's keen elvin eyes get a good look at the staff [Perception=30] but she fails to appreciate it's importance [Arcana=11]. Never the less she decides that she's not interested in continuing to fight unending waves of aboleth and targets it exclusively with twin shot [hit][hit].

The staff erupts in silent mindshattering wave; you have the unplesant sensation that you've seen the eye was attached to something. Something improbably large and of a shape so improbable that your mind struggles to reject its very existence.

When you regain your focus the orb and the portals it was maintaining are gone.

[sblock=Mindshattering Wave]
burst 5 |  +20 vs. Will
*Hit:* 10d6+20 psychic damage, and the target is stunned.

Damage: 50
Attacks [roll] vs ASa [36->hit], N'h [37->hit], Belkar [23-> MISS!!!!] , ASb [21->miss]
[/sblock]

N'haraz manages to shake off his stun [save] as does ASa [save]

The badly wounded ASb flees down into the pool Lukalos knocked it into apparently disappearing into the tunnel.

The Aboleth next to Gerold shifts away, the fighter failing to connect on the attack its triggers [miss] and launches a massive globul of slime whose ropy strands entrap and immobilize Gerold and Jack

[sblock=Round 5]
 25.2 - Lasra   - see above
*25.4 - Jack* - see above
25..5.5 - Gerold - see above
 25.5 - Lukalos  - move to U6 - Second  wind
 25.6 - Belkar - see above
   25.7 - Aeloishi - see above

21 - N'haraz - stunned -> recovers

20 - Aboleth Slime Mage A - stunned -> recovers
Aboleth Slime Mage B - run away
  Aboleth Slime Mage C - shifts away from Gerold and fires a slime burst into the middle of the party.

Damage = 15
.  
Gh=27 -- miss only because of conceal
Ge=37 
Lu=22 
J=33
A=26
La=18

immobilized (save ends->Aftereffect: slowed (save ends))

Aboleth Lasher - outside of portal-> gone


 18 - Gharesh -- 
 12 - Darrak  --
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _destroyed_

 ASb *-100*
 ------------BLOODIED
------------cursed: Gharesh 
ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-92
*   ------------BLOODIED
------------stunned 

new   Aboleth Lasher - -77
   blocked off by the portals collapsing.

Aboleth Servitors -  dead again; at least until it spends a free action to use the artifact to bring them back again.

 Aeloishi 79/107

Belkar 87/116  
-------_waterwalking

_Darrak 107/122 

Gerold 106/135 
-------immobilized (save ends->Aftereffect: slowed (save ends))

Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: lots (like 8 or something)

 Jack 78/119
-------immobilized (save ends->Aftereffect: slowed (save ends))

Lukalos 79/87

Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2008)

Realizing that he now too far from all of the aboleths to smash his hammer against them, Darrak starts running towards the remaining Lasher.
[sblock=OoC]Use Run to move to M-4. Darrak now grants Combat Advantage, though he still does not grant the +2 to attack from it.

Use Unbreakable if attacked[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Jack will wrap himself in the protective powers of his god, while he attemps to pry himself out of the slime.

[sblock=OOC]
Well... Jack can't reach any enemy with his attacks, so I guess he's pretty limited...
Standard: Use Sanctuary (+5 to all defences until Jack attacks, or end of next turn
Move: n/a
Save: Save vs. Immobolize (1d20+1=14) Yay! 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat-Block]
Hit Points:78/119 Bloodied: 54
Healing Surge: 27 Surges per day: 8
Initiative: +5
Speed: 7
Perception: 10 Insight: 20
Action Points: 1

AC 34 Fortitude 33 Reflex 30 Will 34

Encounter: 
Channel Divinity 
Healing Word (3 remaining)
Daunting Light (+21 vs. Reflex) 2d10+12
Mantle of Glory (+17 vs. Will) 2d10+11
Sentinel Strike (+21 vs. AC) 3d10+12 
Prophecy of Doom
Sanctuary - Encounter - Target gets +5 bonus to all defences until it attacks or end of next turn 

Daily: 
Avenging Flame (+21 vs. AC) 2d10+12
Divine Power (+21 vs. Fortitude) 2d10+12 
Purifying Fire (+17 vs. Reflex) 3d10+11
Cure Serious Wounds - Daily - Recover hp = to 2 healing surges +5
Astral Refuge - Daily
Hallowed Ground - Daily 
Good Omens - Daily

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (Bastard Sword)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power-  Daily - +5 power bonus to dmg
Heavy Shield of Protection - Daily - you and adjacent ally get Resist 15 to all damage until end of your next turn

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Somehow avoiding the mind shattering blast (perhaps mind is to small to hit ) Belkar attacks N'H with his arcing scimitars, drawing blood.

[sblock=ooc]
Twin Strike (1d20+19=38, 1d8+10=14, 1d20+18=26, 1d8+9=16)
The first one should hit 
The other deals 5 damage thanks to scimitar dance.

Hunter's Quarry (2d8=7)
Belkar gains 9 T HP

Damage to N'H: 26

AC: 32 (18+5+4+1+4)
Fort: 28 (18+5+1+4)
Reflex: 29 (18+5+1+1+4)
Will: 24 (18+2+4)

HP: 87 / 116
THP: 9

AP: 0
Second Wind: 1

I slash out used powers on the character sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

Lasra darts foward around the hovering slabs, firing more arrows of light as she goes.  "Come on, slowpokes.  Let's finish them off!"

[sblock]Move action to H 11 without going underneath the slab.  Ah, speed 8. 

Standard Action to fire Sacred Flame: 22 v Ref  Not gonna hit.  

Target ASa if Gharesh doesn't finish it, ASb if it's somehow still within range/LoS after fleeing down, or finally ASc.[/sblock]

Status:
[sblock][Lasra 76/105 waterwalking. 
Powers used: Entrall, Divine Aid 

AP: 0. Bonus move action later in the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2008)

"Death awaits," Gharesh says simply as he points to the nearest slime mage (ASc).  Suddenly, one of the fallen servitors again reappears next to the slime mage, only this time he has a new enemy.

Gharesh then glances toward the other slime mage, seeing the aboleth master from its unseen eye.  From the slime mage, another burst of Eldritch energy fires forth from the slime mage to its master.

[sblock=Details]
Minor action to curse ASc (now ASa and ASc are both cursed)
Minor action to use _Summon Life Spark_ to recall a servitor (PHB p.142)
Standard action - Eldritch blast vs. N'h (coming from ASa)
Eldritch Blast  18 vs. Ref, 1d10 10 damage (1d20 18=31, 1d10 10=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Lukalos stands still and takes careful aim, finally unleashing a beam of magical energy toward the one of the injured slime mages.

[sblock=ooc] Magic Missile at ASa, with a +1 bonus to hit from Blood Hunt, Hits Ref 39 for 18 damage [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stat-Block]
*Hit Points:*79/87  *Bloodied:* 43
*Healing Surge:* 21 *Surges per day:* 7
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 6
*Perception:* 21 *Insight:* 26
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 29 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 28 *Will* 24

Encounter: Infernal Wrath
Battle Edge
Spectral Ram
Forceful Retort
Thunderlance
Combust
Shield

Daily:  Fireball
Lightning Serpent
Prismatic Beams
Dispel Magic
Blur
Arcane Rejuvenation
Greater Invisibility

Equipment Powers:
Frost effect (dagger)
Orb of drastic resolutions 
Resist 10 (Cloak)
Resist 5 weapon (Belt)
Water walk (Boots)
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 17, 2008)

Gerold reels the Aboleth back like a fish on a line, and whacks it with his blade. 
He struggles and wins partially free of the slime. 

[sblock]
Come and get it! 
shifting part of aboleth to l7 
1d20+19=36 vs AC  
1d8+11=17
save (1d20+1=19)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

[sblock=Twin strike damage for Belkar]is it really +10? It's just 1W + magic bonus right? I've recorded it as 29 for now, since I may have gotten confused again.[/sblock]

Gharesh narrowly misses the blurred N'h. As servitor appears to do the bidding of his dark will.

Darrak, and Lasra [in rnd 6]move forward plowing through the mucus haze; Lasra moves from closer and remains closer but her radiant blast flies wide the target.

Round 6​

Jack shields himself and shakes off the immobilize, those though the clinging slime still slows him down.

Gerold pulls the aboleth into striking distance between him and the servitor.

Lukalos blasts the badly injured aboleth in the rear as Belkar cuts into N'h.

[_ooc: what should ranger do?_]

[sblock=Status]N'h the aboleth glyphmaster  injured
 The Eye of the Great One: _destroyed_

 ASa Aboleth Slime Mage *-110
*   ------------BLOODIED
------------stunned 
------------cursed: Gharesh 

ASc  *-17*
------------cursed: Gharesh 

Aboleth Servitors -  dead again; at least until it spends a free action to use the artifact to bring them back again.

Save for the AS that's back for a round and serving Gharesh 

 Aeloishi 79/107

Belkar 87/116  
-------_waterwalking

_Darrak 107/122 
--------ran: CA but no +2

Gerold 106/135 
-------slowed (save ends)

Gharesh 97/124
-------concealed
-------Life Sparks: lots (like 8 or something)

 Jack 78/119
-------slowed (save ends)
 -------sanctuary

Lukalos 79/87

Lasra 76/105 
  -----_waterwalking_
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2008)

ooc: Sorry, Belkar deals 5 less damage . No Ability Bonus, only magic enhancement and TWF feat.


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

_ooc: OK! cheers for clearing that up!_


----------



## Graf (Aug 19, 2008)

Aeloshi fires two shots at the slime mage [both MISS].

She shifts south seeking to distance herself from her allies.


----------



## Graf (Aug 19, 2008)

N'haraz makes a gesture with a tentacle and disappears [minor: Invisibility]. A few moments later a splashing sound from the pool confirms your suspicion that it has chosen the better part of valor.

The other slime mage manages to slip away from Gerold [Nat 1] and the reborn servitor [Nat 1!]

The badly wounded slime mage [ASa] and it's brethren both dodges opportunity attacks [MISSx2] by Lasra as it moves toward the same pool.

[sblock=technically]All three aboleth 2~3 squares down the pool. N'h has invisibility the other two are concealed by the murky water.

The vindictive can take shots at them as they go .[/sblock]

THE END?​


----------

